# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو وبدعة المولد؟؟؟؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

في الجواب الكافي في قناة المجد هذا اليوم الاحد
في جواب الشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو  لم ينكر الشيخ بدعة المولد النبوي بل حث على صوم يوم المولدوتذكر السيرة وحقوقه عليه السلام وانه ليس عيدا

الغريب عدم تعقب الاخ المقرن مقدم البرنامج  عليه فما رايكم ؟؟

----------


## ابو هبة الباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
عندك يا اخي بدعة  وغيرك لا يرى فيها معنى البدعة باعتبار ما ولكل دليله وتوجيهه للدليل المعارض طالع مناقشة المسالة عند ابن حجر

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ... 
اذا لم تكن بدعة فهي سنة فماالدليل على ماتقول؟؟؟
وقد عرف العلماء السنة بانها ماثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من  قول اوفعل اوتقريراوصفة خلقية اوخلقية 
فهل  قالها او امر بها صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهل فعله اصلى الله عليه وسلم  ؟؟
 وهل فعلت هذه البدعة بحضرته صلى الله عليه وسلم  واقرها ؟؟؟..

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

# سؤال: من أول من ابتدع عيد او احفل بيوم المولد ؟

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي ممكن المقطع المرئي
فالخبر محير جدا فالشيخ حفظه الله من علماء السنة و متمكن من الشرع
و خاصة قولك ان الشيخ حث على صوم يوم المولد  

و في هذا الرابط المرئي يقول الشيخ بعظمة لسانه :
 اذا ابتدع بدعة حتى لو كانت أكبر من بدعةً المولد النبوي لا يخرجه ذلك من أهل السنة بالعموم 
الرابط :
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-8-03-arazb98mq.avi
الحلقة كاملة :
http://www.dedew.net/downloadvd.php?id=110

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

اخي عبدالرزاق الحيدر تفضل الجواب من الشيخ الددو
السؤال:  
     هل يجوز الذبح وشراء الملابس في ذكرى المولد النبوي؟
المفتي: محمد الحسن ولد الددو  
الإجابة:  
إن مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس عيداً من أعياد هذه الأمة، فالعيد الذي تُذبح فيه الأضاحي يوم واحد في السنة وهو يوم العاشر من شهر ذي الحجة الشهر القادم إن شاء الله، وما سواه ليس فيه ذبائح قربة لله تعالى، وكذلك اللباس يجوز في غير العيد وفي العيد لا يختص به عيد، بل للإنسان أن يلبس متى وجد ما يستر به.
ويوم مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول من احتفل به هم العبيديون في القرن الرابع الهجري، وفعلوا ذلك احتفالاً بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بمولده فهم يكرهونه ويكرهون آل بيته. 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...fatwa_id=13680

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم انا اقول لم ينكرها ولم يذكر في جوابه انها بدعة
 بل ذكر ان  مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس عيداً من أعياد هذه 
واما ستدلاله على صومه بحديث (( ذلك يوم ولدت فيه  ))*فالحديث فيه دلالة على صوم يوم الاثنين فقط وهذا لفظه 
((قال : وسئل عن صوم الاثنين ؟ قال " ذاك يوم ولدت فيه . ويوم بعثت ( أو أنزل علي فيه ) " قال : فقال " صوم ثلاثة من كل شهر ، ورمضان إلى رمضان ، صوم الدهر " قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة ؟ فقال " يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية " قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء ؟ فقال " يكفر السنة الماضية " .
 :صحيح مسلم - رقم: 1162


وليس يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الاول من كل عام وليس عندي مقطع مرئي واطلب من الاخوة الذين شاهدو الحلقة  ان يقولوا ماسمعوا منه

----------


## أبو ممدوح

من هنا رابط الحلقة :
http://www.dedew.net/index.php?A__=3...e=1&linkid=264

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو محمد الغامدي
					

اخي الكريم انا اقول لم ينكرها ولم يذكر في جوابه انها بدعة
بل ذكر ان  مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس عيداً من أعياد هذه 
واما ستدلاله على صومه بحديث (( ذلك يوم ولدت فيه  ))*فالحديث فيه دلالة على صوم يوم الاثنين فقط وهذا لفظه 
((قال : وسئل عن صوم الاثنين ؟ قال " ذاك يوم ولدت فيه . ويوم بعثت ( أو أنزل علي فيه ) " قال : فقال " صوم ثلاثة من كل شهر ، ورمضان إلى رمضان ، صوم الدهر " قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عرفة ؟ فقال " يكفر السنة الماضية والباقية " قال : وسئل عن صوم يوم عاشوراء ؟ فقال " يكفر السنة الماضية " .
:صحيح مسلم - رقم: 1162
وليس يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الاول من كل عام وليس عندي مقطع مرئي واطلب من الاخوة الذين شاهدو الحلقة  ان يقولوا ماسمعوا منه


اخي المكرم قول الشيخ عن المولد ليس عيداً يفهم بالمخالفة انه بدعة و عدم انكاره ليس فيه دلالة على تأيديه لبدعة المولد
و في المقطع المرئي السابق الذي يقول فيه الشيخ :
اذا ابتدع بدعة حتى لو كانت أكبر من بدعةً المولد النبوي لا يخرجه ذلك من أهل السنة بالعموم
دليل واضح لموقفه من المولد النبوي
و اما قولك : [بل حث على صوم يوم المولد]
فهو مبهم يفهم منه انه حث على صوم يوم 12
لذا اخي الكريم يجب التوضيح عند النقل عن العلماء
و السلام عليكم*

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*بارك الله فيك اخي ابو ممدوح على رابط الحلقة*

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

> اذا لم تكن بدعة فهي سنة فماالدليل على ماتقول؟؟؟


لا يلزم من كون الشيء ليس ببدعة أن يكون سنة .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم::
 هل يتعبد من يفعله بذلك ام لا؟؟
فان كان يتعبد وهذا الغالب على من يقيمه فهي البدعة لعدم ورودذلك في السنة 
وان وردت به السنه فهو ليس ببدعة بل يكون واجبا اومستحبا او مباحا

----------


## أشجعي

رابط ذو صلة

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

@ ( ويوم مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول من احتفل به هم العبيديون في القرن الرابع الهجري، وفعلوا ذلك احتفالاً بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بمولده فهم يكرهونه ويكرهون آل بيته )!!

# ممكن تسأل الشيخ عن المصدر لو تكرمت ؟!

# قال المقريزي في كتابه " المواعظ والاعتبار بذكر الخطط والآثار" ( ص 490) تحت عنوان ( ذكر الأيام التي كان الخلفاء الفاطميون يتخذونها أعيادا ومواسم تتسع بها أحوال الرعية وتكثر نعمهم ) قال : ( كان للخلفاء الفاطميين في طول السنة أعياد ومواسم, وهي : موسم رأس السنة, وموسم أول العام, ويوم عاشوراء, ومولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه, ومولد الحسن, ومولد الحسين عليهما السلام, ومولد فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام,...)

# نقلا عن رسالة الشيخ إسماعيل الانصاري - القول الفصل في حكم الاحتفال بمولد خير الرسل- فصل : في اثبات احتفال بني عبيد القداح قبل صاحب اربل وأنهم أول من احفل بها- ضمن رسائل في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ( 2/ 451)-لمجموعة من العلماء- طبعة دار الافتاء.

# الرسالة قيمة جدا في هذا الباب.

# تنبيه: الرسالة مطبوعة باسم " القول الفصل في حكم التوسل بخير الرسل " !

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*
لا داعي ان نسال الشيخ عن المصدر
لعلك لا تعرف مستوى هذا الجبل
اليك رابط ترجمته
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28590
الظاهر انك تجهل من هم العبيديون مع انك نقلت في كلام الشيخ الانصاري اصل تسميتهم :
في اثبات احتفال بني عبيد القداح  
من هم العبيديون :
العبيديون الفاطميون الإسماعيليون
و هم الرافضة من أصحاب المذهب الإسماعيلي. و مؤسّس المذهب الإسماعيلي العبيدي هو عبيد الله بن ميمون بن ديعان القدّاح اليهودي. و سميو بالعبيديون نسبة له. و سمو الإسماعيليون لانتسابهم إلى إسماعيل بن جعفر الصادق كأحد أئمتهم. و سمو الفاطميون لادعائهم كذباً بأنهم من ولد فاطمة الزهراء*

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

@ أثبت العرش ثم انقش !

# ممكن تسأل شيخك عن مصدر الكلام الذي أتى به, حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع ؟

# انا سؤالي هو ليس بصدد الحديث عن ادعائات الرافضة محبة ال البيت...الخ, ولكن بصدد اثبات من هو أول من ابتدع هذه البدعة!!!

# ثم من اين فهمت هذه العبارة ( الظاهر انك تجهل من هم العبيديون )؟!

# اما عن شيخك, فأنا اعرفه جيدا! وقد حضرت له بعض الدورات عندما اتى الى الكويت!

# لعل في ما وضعه الاخ الاشجعي - الرابط - كفاية في بيان من هو شيخك!!

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أستغربت كثيرًا من كلام الشيخ في الحلقة ، وقد تكلم عن اليوم الوطني ، وأنه لا بأس بالاحتفال به "شكرًا" ، وأنه ليس عيدًا .. قلت : تغيرت الأسماء والحقائق واحدة .
ثم أليس من الأولى أن نحتفل بالمولد شكرًا ؟ 
مالذي يمنعنا من ذلك ؟

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرزاق الحيدر
					

@ أثبت العرش ثم انقش !
# ممكن تسأل شيخك عن مصدر الكلام الذي أتى به, حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع ؟
# انا سؤالي هو ليس بصدد الحديث عن ادعائات الرافضة محبة ال البيت...الخ, ولكن بصدد اثبات من هو أول من ابتدع هذه البدعة!!!
# ثم من اين فهمت هذه العبارة ( الظاهر انك تجهل من هم العبيديون )؟!
# اما عن شيخك, فأنا اعرفه جيدا! وقد حضرت له بعض الدورات عندما اتى الى الكويت!
# لعل في ما وضعه الاخ الاشجعي - الرابط - كفاية في بيان من هو شيخك!!


لحد الان لم تفهم و تطلب سؤال الشيخ عن المصدر فهو نفسه الذي نقلته انت عن المقريزي و الانصاري
قولك :ثم من اين فهمت هذه العبارة ( الظاهر انك تجهل من هم العبيديون )؟! :
لانك تفرق بين العبيديون و الفاطميون و بين بني عبيد القداح 
مع ان :
العبيديون هم الفاطميون و هم كذلك بني عبيد القداح
اصل كلمة العبيديون : عبيد
هل فهمت الأن اسال الله الكريم ان يفهمك
اخي المكرم لا تغضب من كلمة تجهل فانا لا افصد اطلاق الجهل بل جهلك في هذه المسالة فقط
و هذا الجهل لا يسلم منه احد فكلنا نجهل بعض المسائل 
يشهد الله اني احبك في الله
و اما مشاركة اخانا الاشجعي فهي اراء بين اعضاء موقع اهل الحديث و المهم فيها 
عرض اقوال الشيخ الددو على الشيخ البراك و نحن في انتظار ما يقول الشيخ لنستفيد
و لا يضرنا ان اخطأ الشيخ فمنهجنا اخذ صوابهم و ترك خطأهم مع احترامهم و تقديرهم
و انا لم ادعي في اقوالي عصمة الشيخ من الوقوع في الخطأ فهو مثله مثل العلماء معرض للزلل
فهو شيخ جليل و علمه و ورعه يشهد بذلك
و الحقيقة يا اخي فانتم الله سخر لكم نعم ادامها الله عليكم : 
فموقعكم الجغرافي و قربكم من العلماء و الحرمين و توفر الكتب يساعدكم على طلب العلم الشرعي
لو كنت مكانك عندما جاء الشيخ للكويت لجمعت كل التساؤلات و طلبت مجالسته و ناقشته و طلبت منه الدليل
وكذلك لذهبت للشيخ البراك و كل المشايخ و ناقشتهم
المهم اخي المكرم هذا رقم هاتف الشيخ البراك و اساله عن الشيخ الددو :
يوم الأحد من كل أسبوع من الساعة الرابعة والنصف إلى صلاة المغرب على الرقم التالي : 
من داخل المملكة: 01:2303099
المفتاح الدولي:966+
او التواصل عن طريق"آلية التواصل مع فضيلة الشيخ" ص . ب (255905) الرمز"(11353 )الرياض تليفاكس "012414747
الجوال "((0505227228)) 
بارك الله فيك اخي و السلام عليكم
*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> اخي الكريم::
> هل يتعبد من يفعله بذلك ام لا؟؟
> فان كان يتعبد وهذا الغالب على من يقيمه فهي البدعة لعدم ورودذلك في السنة 
> وان وردت به السنه فهو ليس ببدعة بل يكون واجبا اومستحبا او مباحا


*شيخنا الفاضل .. لو اتحفتنا بمختصر صغير حول الفرق بين البدعة و:
1- السنة التقريرية
2- المصلحة المرسلة
3- الاستحسان
لزدت الامر وضوحا فغالب من يجيز الموالد يتعمد الخلط بين هذه المفاهيم المختلفة ليخرج على الناس بطريقة عجيبة في الاستدلال 
ويدعي زورا بان الموالد خالية من شبهة التعبد ولعل محل الخلاف هو في تعريف البدعة وهل تدخل في العاديات ام لا والله اعلم*

----------


## سنجار

برأيي أن كلام الشيخ : الددو حول الإحتفال بالمولد واضح وظاهر ، فهو يجوزّه ويدل لذلك أنه لم يحكم على فعل المولد بالبدعة ثم هو قال إن العبيديين احتفلوا بموت رسول الله ولم يحتفلوا بيوم مولده .. فتأمل !!

----------


## محمّد حدّاد الجزائري

السّلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة اللّه و بركاته.
لقد ظهر شيخنا العلاّمة محمّد الحسن الددو هذا المساء (الموافق ليوم: الثّلاثاء 10/03/2009م) على قناة دليل الفضائية من خلال برنامجها اليومي (فتوى)؛ و قد سعدت بأن كنت أوّل من اتّصل به عبر البرنامج و الحمد للّه.
و قد تكلّم مرّة أخرى في أول البرنامج حول موضوع الاحتفال بالمولد النّبوي بعد طلب من المقدّم -وفّقه اللّه-، فكان ممّا قاله -حفظه اللّه-:
"هذا اليوم مناسبة سارّة و نعمة عظيمة على المسلمين، تُشكر للّه جلّ جلاله و مع ذلك لا تُجعل عيدا؛ فجعلها عيدا هو ابتداع، و أيضا ازدراءها و تجاهلها كأنّ لم يحصل فيها حدث و كأنّ اللّه لم يُنعم عليك بنعمة هو مِن كفر نعمة اللّه، فلا بدّ أن يشكر الإنسان للّه نعمته و لا بدّ أن يتقيّد أيضا بالسنّة و لا يتجاوز الحدّ في ذلك، و التوسّط مطلوب في الأمور كلّها و هو المنهج السويّ الّذي ارتضاه اللّه لرسوله صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم، و المبالغات سواء كانت في الإفراط أو التّفريط لا خير فيها، فرسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم نهانا عن إطرائه و نهانا عن اتّخاذ قبره عيدا، و مع ذلك أوجب اللّه علينا محبّته في أصل الإيمان و أوجب علينا احترامه و احترام أهل بيته و أصحابه و أزواجه أمّهات المؤمنين، و بيّن أنّه أولى بالمؤمنين مِن أنفسهم و أنّ أزواجه أمّهات للمؤمنين، و بيّن النّبي صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم أنّه لا يُؤمن أحد حتّى يكون أحبّ إليه مِن والده و ولده و النّاس أجمعين، و أنّه لا يُؤمن أيضا حتّى يكون أحبّ إليه مِن نفسه الّتي بين جنبيه كما في حديث عمر، فلا بدّ مِن محبّته و نحن اليوم نعيش زمانا قد أدبر النّاس فيه عن أخبار رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم و شمائله و سنّته و سيرته...".
إلى أن قال -حفظه اللّه و رعاه-: "...هذه مناسبة الآن لدراسة سنّة النّبي صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم و سيرته و شمائله و مراجعتها، و قد كان عدد مِن سلفنا الصّالح يدرِّسون كتاب (الشّفاء) في هذا الشّهر و يدرُسونه و يعلِّمونه أولادهم و طلاّبهم، و يقطعون المناهج الأخرى حتّى يتعلّموا الشّمائل و السّير، و حتّى يصلوا أنفسهم برسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم؛ و اتّصال الرّوح به شيء مهمّ...".
و إليكم رابط الحلقة كاملة؛ و ستجدون كلامه حول خصوص المولد في أوّل الحلقة:
http://www.dedew.net/index.php?A__=11&linkid=1001

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

# (  و أيضا ازدراءها و تجاهلها كأنّ لم يحصل فيها حدث و كأنّ اللّه لم يُنعم عليك بنعمة هو مِن كفر نعمة اللّه، فلا بدّ أن يشكر الإنسان للّه نعمته و لا بدّ أن يتقيّد أيضا بالسنّة و لا يتجاوز الحدّ في ذلك، و التوسّط مطلوب في الأمور كلّها و هو المنهج السويّ الّذي ارتضاه اللّه لرسوله صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم، و المبالغات سواء كانت في الإفراط أو التّفريط لا خير فيها، فرسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم نهانا عن إطرائه و نهانا عن اتّخاذ قبره عيدا، و مع ذلك أوجب اللّه علينا محبّته في أصل الإيمان و أوجب علينا احترامه و احترام أهل بيته و أصحابه و أزواجه أمّهات المؤمنين، و بيّن أنّه أولى بالمؤمنين مِن أنفسهم و أنّ أزواجه أمّهات للمؤمنين، و بيّن النّبي صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم أنّه لا يُؤمن أحد حتّى يكون أحبّ إليه مِن والده و ولده و النّاس أجمعين، و أنّه لا يُؤمن أيضا حتّى يكون أحبّ إليه مِن نفسه الّتي بين جنبيه كما في حديث عمر، فلا بدّ مِن محبّته و نحن اليوم نعيش زمانا قد أدبر النّاس فيه عن أخبار رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم و شمائله و سنّته و سيرته...".
إلى أن قال -حفظه اللّه و رعاه-: "...هذه مناسبة الآن لدراسة سنّة النّبي صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم و سيرته و شمائله و مراجعتها، و قد كان عدد مِن سلفنا الصّالح يدرِّسون كتاب (الشّفاء) في هذا الشّهر و يدرُسونه و يعلِّمونه أولادهم و طلاّبهم، و يقطعون المناهج الأخرى حتّى يتعلّموا الشّمائل و السّير، و حتّى يصلوا أنفسهم برسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و سلّم؛ و اتّصال الرّوح به شيء مهمّ...").

# ( هذا اليوم مناسبة سارّة و نعمة عظيمة على المسلمين، تُشكر للّه جلّ جلاله و مع ذلك لا تُجعل عيدا؛ فجعلها عيدا هو ابتداع، ).

## بعد جهد وعناء, فسر الماء بالماء !!!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قوله و قد كان عدد مِن سلفنا الصّالح يدرِّسون كتاب (الشّفاء) في هذا الشّهر و يدرُسونه
كتاب الشفاء للقاضي عياض رحمه الله الف بعد خمسمائة عام من الهجرة اي بعد القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 
حيث لم تكن هذه البدعة موجودة ثم تخصيص الشهر بدراسة السيرة هو من االامور المحدثة 
ومن شبه المخالفين في هذه الأعياد المحدثة قولهم: إن هذه ليست أعياداً وإنما هي احتفالات أو مناسبات وذكريات فقط بخلاف الأعياد التي يشرع فيها ذكر معين وصلاة معينة ونحو ذلك.
والجواب: إن هذا الذي ذكرتموه من الاحتفالات أو الذكريات المتكررة في الأعوام أو الشهور أو غير ذلك هو معنى العيد.
إذ العيد كما ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله هو : (اسم لما يعود من الاجتماع العام على وجه معتاد عائد إما بعود السنة أو بعود الأسبوع أو نحو ذلك.
وقال : (فالعيد يجمع أموراً: منها يوم عائد كيوم الفطر ويوم الجمعة ومنها اجتماع فيه ومنها: أعمال تتبع ذلك من العبادات والعادات)  .
فيقال للمحتفلين بالمولد النبوي والإسراء والمعراج ونحو ذلك ألستم تجتمعون في كل عام لهذا الغرض وتحتفلون به وتعملون لذلك برنامجاً خاصاً وتقيمون لذلك عادة ولائم خاصة بهذه المناسبة؟ وتنشد فيها القصائد في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي في بعضها شركيات كالبردة للبوصيري 
فهذا هو العيد سواء سميتموه به أو بغيره فالعبرة بالحقائق والمسميات.
وفي زماننا هذا نرى العجائب فالخلاعة والمجون يسمونها فناً يعانق الرجل المرأة على مرأى من الخلق ويفعل معها ما يفعله الرجل مع حليلته 
ويجاهر آخرون بالربا ويسمونه فوائد وعمولات 
ويجاهر آخرون بالشرك ويسمونه تعظيم الاؤلياء وهكذا فهل غيّر ذلك من حقيقتها وحكمها؟
وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (يشرب ناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها)  .

----------


## أبو ممدوح

حتى ابن بية يبيح الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي !
حُكمُ الاحتِفالِ بِعِيدِ المَولِدِ النَّبَوِيِّ
http://www.binbayyah.net/Pages/resea...ntheMawlid.htm
وهذه قصيدة عن المولد :
بادر إلى ذكرى
http://www.binbayyah.net/Pages/ashaar.htm

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

مع كل الاحترام للشيخ العلامة محمد الحسن الددو ولكن لدي سؤال حول قولة: 
"هذا اليوم مناسبة سارّة و نعمة عظيمة على المسلمين، تُشكر للّه جلّ جلاله و مع ذلك لا تُجعل عيدا؛ فجعلها عيدا هو ابتداع، و أيضا ازدراءها و تجاهلها كأنّ لم يحصل فيها حدث و كأنّ اللّه لم يُنعم عليك بنعمة هو مِن كفر نعمة اللّه، فلا بدّ أن يشكر الإنسان للّه نعمته و لا بدّ أن يتقيّد أيضا بالسنّة و لا يتجاوز الحدّ في ذلك"  

هل هناك احد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتابعيين وتابعي التابعيين ذكر انه اظهر شيء من مظاهر الفرح والسرور او اختص يوم المولد او شهر ربيع الاول بعبادة او قراءة او غيره؟
الشيخ يقول: "و لا بدّ أن يتقيّد أيضا بالسنّة و لا يتجاوز الحدّ في ذلك" ماهي حدود السنة في الفرح بالمولد النبوي؟

تنبيه: يعلم الله اني اجل واقدر الشيخ الددو واسئلتي هي من باب الاستفهام لا الاستهزاء

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الظاهر انكم من سكان الجزيرة و من نعمة الله عليكم وجود العلماء بقربكم
لماذا الخوض في فتوى الشيخ و انتم لستم في مستواه مع ان العلماء الربانيين لم يردوا على الشيخ
من الاحسن ان تعرضوا كلام الشيخ العلامة الددو على العلماء الربانيين امثال الشيخ البراك و الشيخ الخضير و الشيخ الراجحي
و الشيخ عبد الرحمان المحمود و الشيخ عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف و الشيخ عبد الله السعد و غيرهم من علماءنا الافاضل
و انا من جانبي ساحاول عرض كلامه عن طريق المراسلة الالكترونية
و نستفيد ان شاء الله و الشيخ كما قلت سابقا معرض للخطأ
و التشهير به هكذا من طرف غير العلماء هذا ظلم*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الظاهر انكم من سكان الجزيرة و من نعمة الله عليكم وجود العلماء بقربكم
> لماذا الخوض في فتوى الشيخ و انتم لستم في مستواه مع ان العلماء الربانيين لم يردوا على الشيخ
> من الاحسن ان تعرضوا كلام الشيخ العلامة الددو على العلماء الربانيين امثال الشيخ البراك و الشيخ الخضير و الشيخ الراجحي
> و الشيخ عبد الرحمان المحمود و الشيخ عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف و الشيخ عبد الله السعد و غيرهم من علماءنا الافاضل
> و انا من جانبي ساحاول عرض كلامه عن طريق المراسلة الالكترونية
> و نستفيد ان شاء الله و الشيخ كما قلت سابقا معرض للخطأ
> و التشهير به هكذا من طرف غير العلماء هذا ظلم*


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم : اعتقد بأن مداخلتك هذه ليست في محلها ذلك أن الفائدة التي ترجى من وراء المنتديات العلمية هي مناقشة المسائل التي قد يستشكلها بعض طلاب العلم فيحصل من ذلك خير كبير وتتضح الصورة اكثر في ذهن صغار الطلاب ويتدربون على سعة الصدر وأدب الرد وطريقة تأصيل المسائل وإنزال الأحكام على الوقائع
فدعك من تحوير النقاش الى خلاف حول (شخص) الشيخ الددوا بينما هو في الأصل خلاف حول (حكم) الاحتفال أو الاحتفاء بما يسميه البعض ... مولدا ..  *

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بناء على طلبك هذه فتوى شيخ المشايخ الذين ذكرتهم 
حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي للشيخ العلامة  عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله "
 " قال رحمه الله 
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه .
 أما بعد : فقد تكرر السؤال من كثير عن حكم الاحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والقيام له في أثناء ذلك ، وإلقاء السلام عليه ، وغير ذلك مما يفعل في الموالد . والجواب أن يقال : لا يجوز الاحتفال بمولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا غيره ؛ لأن ذلك من البدع المحدثة في الدين ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعله ، ولا خلفاؤه الراشدون ، ولا غيرهم من الصحابة ـ رضوان الله على الجميع ـ ولا التابعون لهم بإحسان في القرون المفضلة ، وهم أعلم الناس بالسنة ، وأكمل حباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومتابعة لشرعه ممن بعدهم . وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " ، أي : مردود عليه ، وقال في حديث آخر : " عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإن كل محدثة بدعة ، وكل بدعة ضلالة " . ففي هذين الحديثين تحذير شديد من إحداث البدع والعمل بها . وقد قال الله سبحانه في كتابه المبين : ( ومآ ءاتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا ) ( سورة الحشر : 7 ) ، وقال عز وجل : ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ) ( سورة النور : 63 ) ، وقال سبحانه : ( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجوا الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيراً ) ( سورة الأحزاب : 21 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً ذلك الفوز العظيم ) ( سورة التوبة : 100 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً ) ( سورة المائدة : 3 ) . والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة . وإحداث مثل هذه الموالد يفهم منه : أن الله سبحانه لم يكمل الدين لهذه الأمة ، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبلغ ما ينبغي للأمة أن تعمل به ، حتى جاء هؤلاء المتأخرون فأحدثوا في شرع الله ما لم يأذن به ، زاعمين : أن ذلك مما يقربهم إلى الله ، وهذا بلا شك فيه خطر عظيم ، واعتراض على الله سبحانه ، وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله سبحانه قد أكمل لعباده الدين ، وأتم عليهم النعمة . والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بلغ البلاغ المبين ، ولم يترك طريقاً يوصل إلى الجنة ويباعد من النار إلا بينه للأمة ، كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح ، عن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما بعث الله من نبي إلا كان حقاً عليه أن يدل أمته على خير ما يعلمه لهم ، وينذرهم شر ما يعلمه لهم " رواه مسلم في صحيحه . ومعلوم أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أفضل الأنبياء وخاتمهم ، وأكملهم بلاغاً ونصحاً ، فلو كان الاحتفال بالموالد من الدين الذي يرضاه الله سبحانه لبيَّنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للأمة ، أو فعله في حياته ، أو فعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، فلما لم يقع شيء من ذلك علم أنه ليس من الإسلام في شيء ، بل هو من المحدثات التي حذر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منها أمته ، كما تقدم ذكر ذلك في الحديثين السابقين .وقد جاء في معناهما أحاديث أُُخر ، مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الجمعة : " أما بعد : فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل بدعة ضلالة " رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه . والآيات والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة . وقد صرح جماعة من العلماء بإنكار الموالد والتحذير منها ؛ عملاً بالأدلة المذكورة وغيرها . وخالف بعض المتأخرين فأجازها إذا لم تشتمل على شيء من المنكرات ؛ كالغلو في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكاختلاط النساء بالرجال ، واستعمال آلات الملاهي ، وغير ذلك مما ينكره الشرع المطهر ، وظنوا أنها من البدع الحسنة . والقاعدة الشرعية : رد ما تنازع فيه الناس إلى كتاب الله ، وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . كما قال الله عز وجل : ( يآأيها الذين ءامنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلاً ) ( سورة النساء : 59 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله ) ( سورة الشورى : 10 ) . وقد رددنا هذه المسألة ـ وهي الاحتفال بالموالد ـ إلى كتاب الله سبحانه ، فوجدنا يأمرنا باتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به ويحذرنا عما نهى عنه ، ويخبرنا بأن الله سبحانه قد أكمل لهذه الأمة دينها ، وليس هذا الاحتفال مما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون ليس من الدين الذي أكمله الله لنا وأمرنا باتباع الرسول فيه ، وقد رددنا ذلك ـ أيضاً ـ إلى سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم نجد فيها أنه فعله ، ولا أمر به ولا فعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، فعلمنا بذلك أنه ليس من الدين ، بل هو من البدع المحدثة ، ومن التشبه بأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى في أعيادهم . وبذلك يتضح لكل من له أدنى بصيرة ورغبة في الحق وإنصاف في طلبه أن الاحتفال بالموالد ليس من دين الإسلام ، بل هو من البدع المحدثات التي أمر الله سبحانه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتركها والحذر منها . ولا ينبغي للعاقل أن يغتر بكثرة من يفعله من الناس في سائر الأقطار ، فإن الحق لا يعرف بكثرة الفاعلين ، وإنما يعرف بالأدلة الشرعية ، كما قال تعالى عن اليهود والنصارى : ( وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هوداً أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ) ( سورة البقرة : 111 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله ) ( سورة الأنعام : 116 ) . ثم إن غالب هذه الاحتفالات بالموالد مع كونها بدعة لا تخلو من اشتمالها على منكرات أخرى ؛ كاختلاط النساء بالرجال ، واستعمال الأغاني والمعازف ، وشرب المسكرات والمخدرات ، وغير ذلك من الشرور ، وقد يقع فيها ما هو أعظم من ذلك وهو الشرك الأكبر ، وذلك بالغلو في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو غيره من الأولياء ، ودعائه والاستغاثة به وطلبه المدد ، واعتقاد أنه يعلم الغيب ، ونحو ذلك من الأمور الكفرية التي يتعاطاها الكثير من الناس حين احتفالهم بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره ممن يسمونهم بالأولياء . وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إياكم والغلو في الدين ، فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم الغلو في الدين " ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى ابن مريم إنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا : عبد الله ورسوله " أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه من حديث عمر رضي الله عنه . ومن العجائب والغرائب : أن الكثير من الناس ينشط ويجتهد ي حضور هذه الاحتفالات المبتدعة ، ويدافع عنها ، ويتخلف عما أوجب الله عليه من حضور الجمع والجماعات ، ولا يرفع بذلك رأساً ، ولا يرى أنه أتي منكراً عظيماً ، ولا شك أن ذلك من ضعف الإيمان وقلة البصيرة ، وكثرة ما ران على القلوب من صنوف الذنوب والمعاصي ، نسأل الله العافية لنا ولسائر المسلمين . ومن ذلك : أن بعضهم يظن أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر المولد ؛ ولهذا يقومون له محيين ومرحبين ، وهذا من أعظم الباطل وأقبح الجهل ، فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يخرج من قبره قبل يوم القيامة ، ولا يتصل بأحد من الناس ، ولا يحضر اجتماعاتهم ، بل هو مقيم في قبره إلى يوم القيامة ، وروحه في أعلى عليين عند ربه في دار الكرامة ، كما قال الله تعالى في سورة المؤمنون ( 15 ـ 16 ) : ( ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون * ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون ) . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنا أول من ينشق عنه القبر يوم القيامة ، وأنا أول شافع ، وأول مُشَفَّعٍ " عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والسلام . فهذه الآية الكريمة والحديث الشريف وما جاء في معناهما من الآيات والأحاديث ، كلها تدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره من الأموات إنما يخرجون من قبورهم يوم القيامة ، وهذا أمر مجمع عليه بين علماء المسلمين ليس فيه نزاع بينهم ، فينبغي لكل مسلم التنبه لهذه الأمور ، والحذر مما أحدثه الجهال وأشباههم من البدع والخرافات التي ما أنزل الله بها من سطان . والله المستعان وعليه التكلان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا به . أما الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي من أفضل القربات ، ومن الأعمال الصالحات ، كما قال تعالى : ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يآ أيها الذين ءامنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً ) ( سورة الأحزاب : 56 ) . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صلى عليَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً " ، وهي مشروعة في جميع الأوقات ، ومتأكدة في آخر كل صلاة ، بل واجبة عند جمع من أهل العلم في التشهد الأخير من كل صلاة ، وسنة مؤكدة في مواضع كثيرة ، منها بعد الأذان ، وعند ذكره عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وفي يوم الجمعة وليلتها ، كما دلت على ذلك أحاديث كثيرة . والله المسؤول أن يوفقنا وسائر المسلمين للفقه في دينه والثبات عليه ، وأن يمن على الجميع بلزوم السنة والحذر من البدعة ، إنه جواد كريم . وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد ، وآله وصحبه
 .

----------


## زوجة وأم

أرجو من الأخ ابو نذر الرحمان  توصيل تعقيبي هذا إليه لعله يعلق عليه فنستفيد:




> و أيضا ازدراءها و تجاهلها كأنّ لم يحصل فيها حدث و كأنّ اللّه لم يُنعم عليك بنعمة هو مِن كفر نعمة اللّه،


لا أظن بأن أحدا يزدري ذلك اليوم
أما مسألة التجاهل
فإن السلف الصالح (القرون الثلاثة المفضلة) تجاهلوا ذلك اليوم، بمعنى أنهم لم يجعلوا له مكانة خاصة ولم يخصصوه بشيء.
وهم  شاكرون لنعمة الله أكثر منا،  ومحبتهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم 

أما صوم يوم الإثنين فهو لفضل يوم الإثنين, وفضائله عديدة أحدها أنه اليوم الذي وُلد فيه،  فصيامه لعدة أسباب وليس لسبب واحد،  كما أنه ليوم ميلاده وليس لتاريخ مولده، والناس يحتفلون في تاريخ مولده وليس اليوم
بل إن كثيرا منهم لا يصوم يوم الإثنين، فتركوا السنة وأحيوا البدعة

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*أخي الكريم ابا  محمد  : أرى بأن ضرب فتاوى أهل العلم بعضها ببعض لا يحل النزاع ولا يرفع الاشكال وعليه فالواجب ان ترد الاصل الذي بنى عليه اخواننا هؤلاء رأيهم وهو قصرهم لتعريف البدعة على العبادات وظنهم أنها لاتدخل على العادات فاذا خلا المولد من شبهة التعبد وصار بحكم الواقع عيدا وطنيا للأمة يمثل شخصيتها وانتماءها فلا وجه لاعتباره بدعة ذلك ان من شروط البدعة إضافتها للدين ونحن -كما يزعمون- لا نضيف للدين ما ليس منه بل نعتبر المولد جزء من الذاكرة الشعبية او العادات والتقاليد ويرون في هذا الامر مصلحة في مواجهة العلمانية والتغريب فكيف تجيب أحسن الله إليك ؟    *

----------


## زوجة وأم

كيف يكون المولد خاليا من شبهة التعبد وتحصل فيه عدد من العبادات كالإكثار من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودراسة السيرة وهناك من يدعو لصيامها وغير ذلك من العبادات ؟
بل مجرد ارتباطه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (احتفالا بمولده) يجعلها متعلقة بالدين
فهي إذا ليست عادة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

,وهذه خطبة لعلامة زمانه ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في حكم المولد
الحمد لله، حمداً كثيراً كما أمر، وأشكره وقد تأذن بالزيادة لمن شكر، وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ولو كرِه ذلك من أشرك به وكفر، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله سيد البشر، الشافع المشفع في المحشر - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه- خيرِ صحب ومعشر، وعلى التابعين لهم بإحسان ما بدا الفجر وأنور، وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

أما بعد:

أيها الناس، فإن من أعظم منةٍ مَنَّ الله بها على عباده بل هي أعظم منةٍ مَنَّ بها على عباده لمن هداه إليها، قال الله – تعالى-: ﴿لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آَيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُبِينٍ﴾ [آل عمران: 164] بُعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- على "رأس الأربعين"(7) من عمره الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم "فكان أول ما بعث كان لا يَرى رؤية إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح"(9) "وذلك ابتداءً من ربيع الأول"(م1) ثم نزل عليه القرآن في رمضان لقوله تعالى: ﴿شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآَنُ﴾ [البقرة: 185] "فبقي ستة أشهر وكان الوحي يأتيه بصفة الرؤيا، فكان لا يرى رؤية إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح"(م2) "أما ولادته فإنها كانت في ربيع الأول وكانت في الليلة التاسعة منه وليست في الليلة الثانية عشرة"(م3) ولا يهمنا أن تكون في الليلة التاسعة أو الثانية عشرة من شهر ربيع الأول، إنما الذي يهمنا ما أحدثه فيها بعض المسلمين من إقامة الصلوات على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، واتخاذ تلك الليلة عيداً يحتفلون بها، ويجتمعون صغاراً وكباراً، رجالاً ونساء على صيغ صلوات يوردونها لم تكن مألوفة ولا معروفة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه ويُنشدون ما كان غلواً في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- غلواً يخرج به عن العبودية والرسالة إلى مرتبة الإلهية والربوبية، ينشدون ما قاله الشاعر يُخاطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد موته بأزمنة يقول :

يا أكرم الخلق مالي من ألوذ به                سواك عند حلول الحادث العمم

إن لم تكن في معادي آخذاً بيدي              فضلاً وإلا فقل يا زلة القدم

فإن من جُودك الدنيا وضرتها                  ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم(10)

هكذا يصفون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بهذه الصفات التي لا يجوز أبداً أن تكون إلا لله - عز وجل- وإن في قولهم:

 وإن من جودك الدنيا وضرتها        *      ومن علومك علم اللوح والقلم

بهذا القول: إنكار لربوبية الله؛ لأنه إذا كان من علوم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- عِلم اللوح والقلم، وكان من جوده الدنيا وضرتها وهي: الآخرة فما الذي يكون لله - عز وجل-، إنهم في هذا القول يُنكرون أن تكون الدنيا لله، أو أن الآخرة لله - عز وجل- وهذا كفرُ بَواح لا شك فيه ومع ذلك يعتقدون أنهم بهذا القول يرضون  الله ورسوله، ويتقربون إلى الله - عز وجل- وهم والله بهذا القول مغضبون لله ورسوله وللمؤمنين جميعاً وهم لم يتقربوا إلى الله به بل إزدادوا به بعداً من الله - عز وجل- وإن الاحتفال بليلة المولد من البدع التي قال عنها رسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- : "إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة  ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار"(11)، إذا كانت هذه بدعة وأقول إنها بدعة لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعلها ولم يُقيمها، وأقول: إنها بدعه؛ لأن الخلفاء الراشدين لم يفعلوها ولم يقيموها، وأقول: إنها بدعة؛ لأن الصحابة بعد الخلفاء الراشدين لم يفعلوها ولم يقيموها، وأقول: إنها بدعه؛ لأن التابعين لم يفعلوها ولم يقيموها، وأقول: إنها بدعة لأن تابع التابعين لم يفعلوها، ولم يقيموها. فقد مضت القرون المفضلة الثلاثة التي قال فيها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم"(12) فأين تكون هذه العبادة إذا كان هؤلاء القرون لم يفعلوها، أهم جاهلون بها؟ أم هم عالمون ولكنهم استنكفوا عنها واستكبروا عنها؟ كلا الاحتمالين باطل، وبهذا يُعلم بطلان هذه البدعة وأنها لا تزيد فاعلها من الله إلا بُعداً فيا عباد الله، يأيها المؤمنون بالله ورسوله إن كنتم تريدون حقاً محبة الله ورسوله وتعظيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تُحدِثوا في دينه ما ليس منه لا تشرعوا للناس أمراً لم يشرعه الله لهم لا في كتابه ولا على لسان رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا مِنْ فعل الخلفاء الراشدين الذين أُمرنا باتباعهم إذا كنتم صادقين في محبة الله ورسوله وتعظيم رسول الله فتأدبوا بين يدي الله ورسوله لا تُحدثوا في دين الله ما ليس منه فتكونوا ممن عصيتم الله عز وجل فإن الله تعالى يقول: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ﴾ [الحجرات: 1].

أيها المسلمون إن كُل عبادة لا يمكن أن تكون مقبولة عند الله حتى يجتمع فيها مع الإخلاص لله - عز وجل- ستة أمور: وذلك بأن تكون موافقة لما جاء به الشرع في سببها،  وفي جنسها، وفي مقدارها، وفي كيفيها، وفي زمانها، وفي مكانها، فإذا لم توافق الشرع في هذه الأمور الستة فإنها مردودة على صاحبها غير مقبولة منه؛ كما جاء في قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد"(13) وإننا ولله الحمد في هذه البلاد بما مَنّ الله به علينا من علماء مخلصين مبينين للشريعة، وحكام يساعدونهم في ذلك، لا نجد هذه البدعة في بلادنا ولله الحمد ولكننا نسمع بها في بلاد المسلمين وفي بلادنا الآن من الأمة الإسلامية كثير، ولهذا كان واجب علينا أن نتكلم فيها ليتبين لإخواننا هؤلاء أنها أعني: الاحتفال بعيد ميلاد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ليست من شرع الله وليست من دين الله بل هي بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وأرجو منهم أن يكونوا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه وأن يكونوا ممن يدعون إلى الله ويُبلغون إخوانهم في بلادهم بأنها من البدع حتى يكونوا داخلين في قول الله تعالى: ﴿وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ﴾ [فصلت: 33] واعلموا أيها المسلمون أن خير ما تعبدتم به وخير ما اتبعتموه كتاب الله - عز وجل- وسنة - رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم-"فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة في دين الله بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار فعليكم بالجماعة فإن يد الله على الجماعة ومن شذ ،شذ في النار"(13) واعلموا بأن الله أمركم بأمرٍ بدأ فيه بنفسه فقال جل من قائل عليما: ﴿إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلاَئِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا﴾ [الأحزاب: 56] اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على عبدك ونبيك محمد، اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على عبدك ونبيك محمد، اللهم صلِّ وبارك على عبدك ونبيك محمد، اللهم ارزقنا محبته واتباعه ظاهراً وباطناً، اللهم توفنا على ملته،اللهم احشرنا في زمرته، اللهم اسقنا من حوضه، اللهم أدخلنا في شفاعته،اللهم اجمعنا به في جنات النعيم مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، اللهم ارضَ عن خلفائه الراشدين،وعن زوجاته أمهات المؤمنين، وعن الصحابة أجمعين، وعن التابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين اللهم ارضَ عنا كما رضيت عنهم يا رب العالمين اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين اللهم دمر أعداء الدين من الكفار والمنافقين اللهم احمِ حوزة الدين اللهم اجعلنا من الآمرين بالمعروف الناهين عن المنكر الداعين إليك على بصيرة يا رب العالمين اللهم أصلح للمسلمين ولاة أمورهم اللهم أصلح لولاة أمور المسلمين بطانتهم يا رب العالمين ﴿رَبَّنَا آَتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآَخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ﴾ [البقرة: 201].

عباد الله ﴿إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (90) وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ إِذَا عَاهَدْتُمْ وَلا تَنْقُضُوا الأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُ اللَّهَ عَلَيْكُمْ كَفِيلاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ﴾ [النحل: 90-91] واذكروا الله العظيم الجليل يذكركم، واشكروه على نعمه يزدكم ﴿وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ﴾ [العنكبوت: 45].



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> كيف يكون المولد خاليا من شبهة التعبد وتحصل فيه عدد من العبادات كالإكثار من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودراسة السيرة وهناك من يدعو لصيامها وغير ذلك من العبادات ؟
> بل مجرد ارتباطه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (احتفالا بمولده) يجعلها متعلقة بالدين
> فهي إذا ليست عادة


*هل أفهم من هذا بأن فعلهم لمثل تلك العبادات دليل على (تعظيمهم) لهذه الليلة وهذا (التعظيم=عبادة) مفتقر إلى دليل(خاص) أم هو شئ آخر؟*

----------


## زوجة وأم

> *هل أفهم من هذا بأن فعلهم لمثل تلك العبادات دليل على (تعظيمهم) لهذه الليلة وهذا (التعظيم=عبادة) مفتقر إلى دليل(خاص) أم هو شئ آخر؟*


ليس مجرد فعل تلك العبادات في ذلك اليوم، بل تخصيص ذلك اليوم (9 أو 12 ربيع الأول) أو الشهر (ربيع الأول)  لفعل تلك العبادات والإكثار منها  لأجل أنه يوم  أو شهر مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فهم يكثرون من تلك العبادات في ذلك اليوم والشهر لأنهم يعظمون اليوم والشهر
حتى أنهم يباركون لبعضهم البعض دخول شهر ربيع الأول لأجل بدء موسم المولد

أما مجرد أن يفعل شخص تلك الأشياء في ذلك اليوم أو الشهر ليس دليلا على تعظيمه لها
فقد تكون من العبادات التي يواظب عليها طوال السنة
ولم يقم بها لأجل أنه يعتقد بركة الشهر أو لتعظيمه له

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> ليس مجرد فعل تلك العبادات في ذلك اليوم، بل تخصيص ذلك اليوم (9 أو 12 ربيع الأول) أو الشهر (ربيع الأول)  لفعل تلك العبادات والإكثار منها  لأجل أنه يوم  أو شهر مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> فهم يكثرون من تلك العبادات في ذلك اليوم والشهر لأنهم يعظمون اليوم والشهر
> حتى أنهم يباركون لبعضهم البعض دخول شهر ربيع الأول لأجل بدء موسم المولد
> أما مجرد أن يفعل شخص تلك الأشياء في ذلك اليوم أو الشهر ليس دليلا على تعظيمه لها
> فقد تكون من العبادات التي يواظب عليها طوال السنة
> ولم يقم بها لأجل أنه يعتقد بركة الشهر أو لتعظيمه له


*يعني : تخصيص المولد بشئ من العمل (عبادة - طعام -فرح - ..) مفتقر إلى دليل خاص وأما تعلق بعضهم بما  صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من صيام الاثنين وتعليله لذلك بأنه يوم ولد فيه فليس بصحيح إذ العبرة بعد صحة الدليل صحة الاستدلال ولم نتبين وجه دلالة الحديث على (جواز) الاحتفال ذلك أن المحتفل قد خالف عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم من حيث :
1- سبب العبادة
2- كيفِيَّتِها
فهل هذا صحيح ؟ *

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو محمد الغامدي
					

بناء على طلبك هذه فتوى شيخ المشايخ الذين ذكرتهم 
حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي للشيخ العلامة  عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله "
. 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل ابو محمد الغامدي
بارك الله فيك انا على دراية بهذه الفتاوي 
فانا قصدت عرض كلام الشيخ الددو الذي قاله في قناة الدليل على العلماء الأجلاء
احسن من الاخذ و الرد هنا
و انا بدوري قلت سأراسلهم*

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زوجة وأم
					

أرجو من الأخ ابو نذر الرحمان  توصيل تعقيبي هذا إليه لعله يعلق عليه فنستفيد:



لا أظن بأن أحدا يزدري ذلك اليوم
أما مسألة التجاهل
فإن السلف الصالح (القرون الثلاثة المفضلة) تجاهلوا ذلك اليوم، بمعنى أنهم لم يجعلوا له مكانة خاصة ولم يخصصوه بشيء.
وهم  شاكرون لنعمة الله أكثر منا،  ومحبتهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم 

أما صوم يوم الإثنين فهو لفضل يوم الإثنين, وفضائله عديدة أحدها أنه اليوم الذي وُلد فيه،  فصيامه لعدة أسباب وليس لسبب واحد،  كما أنه ليوم ميلاده وليس لتاريخ مولده، والناس يحتفلون في تاريخ مولده وليس اليوم
بل إن كثيرا منهم لا يصوم يوم الإثنين، فتركوا السنة وأحيوا البدعة


اختي الفاضلة زوجة وأم بارك الله فيك
فكلام الشيخ لا غبار عليه فهو يعتقد بدعية اتخاذه عيدا و احتفالا
بالله عليك يا اختي عندما ياتي هذا اليوم الا تحسين بنعمة بعثة الني صلى الله عليه و سلم
و كذلك تتذكرين سيرته العطرة
و الشيخ لم يقصد صوم يوم 12 ربيع انما يقصد يوم الاثنين
اختي السنا عندما ياتي هذا اليوم نقول للناس ان الاحتفال الحقيقي هو اتباعه و احياء سننه
و نبين للناس سيرته و سننه و هذا بسبب وقوع البدع في هذا اليوم
فنحن ابينا ام كرهنا في هذا اليوم تقتضي منا الضرورة ان ان نين سسننه و سيرته في هذا اليوم
لمحاربة اهل البدع الذين يدعون حبه
و الله اعلم*

----------


## محمّد حدّاد الجزائري

السلام عليكم جميعا.
إلى أخي عبد الرزاق الحيدر أقول:
إن تعليقك على الفتوى التي نقلتُها سماعا عن الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو عبر قناة دليل بجملتك: "بعد جهد وعناء, فسر الماء بالماء !!!"؛ لينمّ عن ضعف إجلالك للمشايخ و العلماء من أمثال شيخنا محمد الددو و عدم توقيرهم كما ينبغي.
كان رأيه -حفظه الله- واضحا و تفسيره جليا مؤكدا على السنة في التعامل مع مناسبة المولد و الجتناب البدع فيها، ثم إن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي من المسائل الخلافية بين العلماء؛ فلماذا هذه الشدة على اختيار علمي قد سبق إليه بعض الأئمّة.
أليس الأولى بنا أن نقدر العلماء حتى يبارك لنا الله سبحانه استفادتنا منهم و تعلمنا على أيديهم مع ردٍ جميل لخطئهم -فيما ظهر لنا كذلك- إذا أخطؤوا...
إن أمثال العلامة محمد الحسن لا يبذل الجهد و يحتمل العناء ليفسر الماء بالماء، و إنما يبذل و يحتمل ليجري لنا علمه بيسر و سهولة كجريان الماء !

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> *
> اختي الفاضلة زوجة وأم بارك الله فيك
> فكلام الشيخ لا غبار عليه فهو يعتقد بدعية اتخاذه عيدا و احتفالا
> بالله عليك يا اختي عندما ياتي هذا اليوم الا تحسين بنعمة بعثة الني صلى الله عليه و سلم
> و كذلك تتذكرين سيرته العطرة
> و الشيخ لم يقصد صوم يوم 12 ربيع انما يقصد يوم الاثنين
> اختي السنا عندما ياتي هذا اليوم نقول للناس ان الاحتفال الحقيقي هو اتباعه و احياء سننه
> و نبين للناس سيرته و سننه و هذا بسبب وقوع البدع في هذا اليوم
> فنحن ابينا ام كرهنا في هذا اليوم تقتضي منا الضرورة ان ان نين سسننه و سيرته في هذا اليوم
> ...


*أخي الكريم : طريقتك في الاستدلال غريبة جدا وقولك يشتمل على مغالطات عديدة بل هي نفسها الشبهة التي علقت بذهن من يرى جواز الاحتفال أو الاحتفاء بالمولد :

1- نحن لا ننتظر هذا اليوم لنشعر بنعمة بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كما لا ننتظر هذا اليوم لنتذكر سيرته العطرة  ومن انتظرأو زاد على حده المعتاد في سائر الأيام فقد خص الليلة بمزيد عمل وهذه الزيادة مفتقرة الى دليل خاص 

2- نحن لا ننتظر  اتيان هذا اليوم حتى نقول للناس ان الاحتفال الحقيقي هو اتباعه و احياء سننه و نبين للناس سيرته و سننه  ومن انتظرأو زاد على حده المعتاد في سائر الأيام فقد خص الليلة بمزيد عمل وهذه الزيادة مفتقرة الى دليل خاص 

3- قولك (فنحن ابينا ام كرهنا في هذا اليوم تقتضي منا الضرورة ان ان نبين سسننه و سيرته في هذا اليوم لمحاربة اهل البدع الذين يدعون حبه) فيه خلط عظيم ذلك أنك قد قست انكار البدعة حين صدورها من مرتكبها على احداث هذه البدعة ابتداء وهو قياس مع الفارق  

وإن شئت التفصيل فعليك بما قرره الشيخ وليد بن راشد السعيدان  حفظه الله  في مقدمة كتابه ((رسالة في افتقار إثبات الأحكام للأدلة الصحيحة))  وفي الفرع الحادي عشر من كتابه ((نصر الشرعة بقمع البدعة)) والله أعلم*

----------


## زوجة وأم

> *بالله عليك يا اختي عندما ياتي هذا اليوم الا تحسين بنعمة بعثة الني صلى الله عليه و سلم*
> *و كذلك تتذكرين سيرته العطرة*


أخي الفاضل كثيرا من الأحيان يأتي ذلك اليوم ولا أدري أنه أتى لأنني في كثير من الأحيان لا انتبه للتاريخ وانتبه أكثر لليوم (السبت أو الأحد ... إلخ)
فقد يمر ولم أشعر به ولم أعلم أنه مر (يعني 12 ربيع الأول) ولا أتتبعه حتى أعلم في أي يوم هو
فهو كسائر الأيام عندي، ليس هناك دليل شرعي لتخصيص تاريخ مولده بشيء ولا دليل على بركته وتعظيمه والإهتمام به
فقط أعلم بدخول شهر ربيع الأول
وإذا انتبهت لذلك الشهر واليوم فأول شيء اتذكره هو بدعة المولد وواجب رد شبهات المبتدعين ودعوتهم إلى اتباع سنته بدل احياء البدعة

أما فتوى الشيخ الددو فمشكلتي هي مع قوله الذي قمت بالتعليق عليه وهو:
((و أيضا ازدراءها و تجاهلها كأنّ لم يحصل فيها حدث و كأنّ اللّه لم يُنعم عليك بنعمة هو مِن كفر نعمة اللّه، ))

وكذلك قوله بتدارس كتاب الشفاء لتلك المناسبة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

غفر الله لنا ولكم وللشيخ  الددو
ساغلق الموضوع لخروجه عن مساره

----------

